# Kenpo Sparring



## Yondanchris (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is a clip of how we view sparring at: 

Cole Family American Kenpo 

and 

Stewart Family Christian Kempo! 

[video=youtube_share;2x1V9jCy2iA]http://youtu.be/2x1V9jCy2iA[/video]


Enjoy, 

Chris


----------

